# Garden Inspired Sunroom Door with double sided carving



## GLS (Feb 7, 2010)

This is another door for our house that I just completed that is for the washroom that is entered through our sunroom. 
The carved scene that faces the sunroom is the one with the birdhouse and flowers. 
The carving with the outhouse scene faces inside the washroom. 

The door frame is made with ash and the carving blank is basswood. 

If interested, there are many more photos from raw basswood blank to completed door on this link following which is on my website. 
http://www.superwoodworks.com/Projects/CarvedDoor.htm 

other projects past and present can be seen at
http://www.superwoodworks.com/ProjectsIndex.htm

Thanks for taking the time to look, 
Garry 











This is the washroom side of the door/carving

























Below at phots at different angles and closeups to try to show more detail


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

beautiful stuff looks like hickory outside the bath


----------



## GLS (Feb 7, 2010)

tpolk said:


> beautiful stuff looks like hickory outside the bath


The wood on the door and the trim is ash. The carvings are on basswood.


----------



## Cecosugi (Feb 27, 2009)

That is absolutely beautiful!


----------

